# Aqua One AR850 - Change to T5 Lighting



## John S (9 Jun 2015)

Sorry but its another lighting question? I want to change my lighting to something brighter (I'm aware of the pitfalls) but I've a limited budget and want to maintain the current hood. I've seen a couple of posts where people have done this (not this forum) but their efforts were not very errr.........elegant shall we say.

My current tank is 165 litres, 400mm deep and has 70W of T8's, the tank length is a bit of an odd one at 820mm. It's easy enough to remove the current T8 electronics and fit a new mounting plate for the new electronics. I'm already injecting Co2 and using EI ferts.

What I need is some suggestions on the lighting level. I have an 810mmx149mm area to mount the tubes. The best fit length wise would be the Juwel 35w tubes @742mm but 70W T5 over this tank seems a lot especially as there is no room to raise the tubes. The issue with say the 28W tubes is that they are only ~600mm so that leaves a gap and each end of the tank unless I offset them?

I was going to by the ballast and end caps etc and wire my own as I can't tell if the Arcadia controller supports the Juwel tubes?


----------



## John S (10 Jun 2015)

Any ideas / comments? I'm looking to get started this weekend..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (10 Jun 2015)

I did something similar on my old AR980 ?.
But I think there was to much heat and the hood and filter melted.
Not saying this will happen to you though.


----------



## John S (10 Jun 2015)

nelson said:


> I did something similar on my old AR980 ?.
> But I think there was to much heat and the hood and filter melted.
> Not saying this will happen to you though.


How many tubes did you run?

I'm looking at maybe using an external Iquatics controller so the top of the hood would only contain the tubes. I was hoping the current vents in the hood would be enough but maybe not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (10 Jun 2015)

The Arcadia ACE2U5 supports two Juwel length 742mm 35W tubes.
http://www.arcadia-aquatic.com/ultra-seal-t5-controller/

Heat may be an issue as I assume the hood is plastic. Fitting reflectors will reflect some heat back in and double your light level.

So, with your tank at 23" deep, you will probably be in medium light territory. (assuming no reflector 1/2's light level, so say 50PAR).


----------



## John S (10 Jun 2015)

Thanks for the information Ian. looks like I can go Iquatics or Arcadia then.

 I have a steel plate to mount the tubes onto. This will then fit onto existing fittings in the hood which has vents in. Would adding holes to the mounting plate improve the ventilation or put more heat stress into the top of the hood?


----------



## ian_m (10 Jun 2015)

John S said:


> I have a steel plate to mount the tubes onto. This will then fit onto existing fittings in the hood which has vents in. Would adding holes to the mounting plate improve the ventilation or put more heat stress into the top of the hood?


I would try it and see. If too hot (ie plastic melting ), bolt another sheet of nice looking steel onto outside of tank via numerous bolts to conduct the heat away. I suspect you won't have an issue, especially if using a steel plate to spread the heat. Make sure is stainless steel of course correct grade or will be attacked by tank water.


----------



## John S (10 Jun 2015)

Thanks again Ian, much appreciated. The plate will be mounted to some stand offs so there will be a gap between the plate and hood. I can probably add some old CPU heat sinks to it and fix with thermal paste.

At least I have enough info now to give it a go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (10 Jun 2015)

I have theaquaone 980. I find the filter impedes the lighting in the hood,it shades were you probably want your higher light for stem plants so I have the APS luminaire t5 and then put a APS 2000 external in the cabinet rendering the supplied overtop filter and hood not needed.The APS luminaire easily slots on the plastic trim and you could get away with the 2 tube one,I have the 4 tube for a better option of lighting but 2 is enough,39 watts.No heat problems at all


----------



## John S (10 Jun 2015)

PARAGUAY said:


> I have theaquaone 980. I find the filter impedes the lighting in the hood,it shades were you probably want your higher light for stem plants so I have the APS luminaire t5 and then put a APS 2000 external in the cabinet rendering the supplied overtop filter and hood not needed.The APS luminaire easily slots on the plastic trim and you could get away with the 2 tube one,I have the 4 tube for a better option of lighting but 2 is enough,39 watts.No heat problems at all



That is another option for me. I already run an Eheim 2078 filter on this so the trickle filter is not being used. Cheers.


----------



## PARAGUAY (10 Jun 2015)

Should have added I find the advantage of luminaire above a lot better for planted aquariums,the provided hood although looks good is a nightmare I found for water changes,maintenance just a chore.A luminaire means access is so much easier


----------



## Nelson (10 Jun 2015)

John S said:


> How many tubes did you run?



I can't remember now .Probably 2 .


----------



## John S (10 Jun 2015)

nelson said:


> I can't remember now .Probably 2 .



If it does melt, at least I've been warned.


----------



## Nelson (10 Jun 2015)

I'm sure it will be fine.I put the ballasts in the hood as well.If you're putting the controller separate there won't be as much heat.
I bought a luminaire after and had it open top.


----------



## John S (10 Jun 2015)

nelson said:


> I'm sure it will be fine.I put the ballasts in the hood as well.If you're putting the controller separate there won't be as much heat.
> I bought a luminaire after and had it open top.



I was going to put the ballast in the hood as things might be more tidy but having priced it all up its cheaper to go with separate controller.


----------



## John S (13 Jun 2015)

Went with an Arcadia controller in the end. All fitted and running, the only issue was the controller seemed to kill the digital timer it was connected to. May try a mechanical one tomorrow. The lights have transformed the look of the tank, lets hope it doesn't get transformed with algae. Will keep an eye on the heat.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Nelson (22 Sep 2015)

Hows it going John ?.


----------



## John S (22 Sep 2015)

It's going OK thanks. No issues with heat in the hood, in fact the top of the hood feels cooler than when the T8's were fitted but they were fully enclosed. I ran for a couple of weeks with no reflectors at first. The tank is in need of a second large trim since they were fitted. Lack of time recently means the maintenance hasn't been as regular as it could be.

It's a jungle in there


----------



## Nelson (22 Sep 2015)

That's good to hear. Quite certain now that I had two ballasts and four tubes in mine .
Tank looks great .


----------



## Marius_20 (2 Oct 2015)

The tank is looking good John. Keep going.


----------



## John S (2 Oct 2015)

Marius_20 said:


> The tank is looking good John. Keep going.



Thanks. Once it's trimmed and I've got more time hopefully it will look a bit tidier


----------

